# HTC Thunderbolt Full ICE ROM download



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

Good Morning All: I am experiencing difficulty finding a working link for the most recent version of Icecream sandwich that has working data but broken mms.

Does anyone have a working link?? I have seen Vicous post but I can not find the link. All other links from other site have been broken or removed due to site violations....

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

1. its not FULL ICS,
2.The full ICS he has does not have data or anything working related to the radio.
3.It was pulled

google droid vicous and take a look at his website.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah, the vicious ICS V5 is a mix of gingerbread and ICS. it is not full ICS, lacked most of the goods from ICS.
but the real ICS Miui as well as any ICS ROM's are still lacking phone and data.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! Is there anything close that replicates icecream sandwich that has working phone and data? I'm on gingeritis and would like a facelift.


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

liquid 3.2


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

ziggy484 said:


> liquid 3.2


This. You'll have to get it from his website, Rom Manager, or XDA since Rootz ripped his links down.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> This. You'll have to get it from his website, Rom Manager, or XDA since Rootz ripped his links down.


Agree on Liquid 3.2, but what happened with his links?? Drama I missed?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Agree on Liquid 3.2, but what happened with his links?? Drama I missed?


this. No drama queen here but wtf. Liquids the man. And a damn fine developer

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Thundershed also replicates ICS pretty well, and a mighty fine rom.
But yeah whats the whole drama about liquid, I likez to get in on the secrit?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Thundershed also replicates ICS pretty well, and a mighty fine rom.
> But yeah whats the whole drama about liquid, I likez to get in on the secrit?


mod claimed liquid didnt credit people and ripped the link to shreds w/o warning when in fact there were credits in his OP just not in the easiest spot to see. mod should have just gave liquid a heads up to correct the issue but instead he went nazi. liquid has also stated that is credits are always given and can be found in various places and that he will cut ties with rootzwiki if needed.


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would venture to say he probably already has cut ties. Sadly I can't blame him, it's the sites loss though, he's a great dev

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

How can you rip something that's based on open source? So if that's the case every Dev rips from Google.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> How can you rip something that's based on open source? So if that's the case every Dev rips from Google.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Open-source can still be licensed. In the case of the linux kernel and a few other bits of code out there, the applicable licenses require credits to be given with the original license included. However, all of Android (not GApps) is Apache which doesn't require you to do anything. It's the mods' decision regarding moderation (hence the title). And, I bet it's fair to say that we do not have a complete picture of the situation where they might.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Open-source can still be licensed. In the case of the linux kernel and a few other bits of code out there, the applicable licenses require credits to be given with the original license included. However, all of Android (not GApps) is Apache which doesn't require you to do anything. It's the mods' decision regarding moderation (hence the title). And, I bet it's fair to say that we do not have a complete picture of the situation where they might.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


You're right, we don't know, but if the mods are going to drive away one of the most popular developers on multiple phones they could have the decency to tell us why.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

You could find these things if you looked around a little more. There is a dev section with all the ICS roms and you would be able see them all.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

tekhna said:


> You're right, we don't know, but if the mods are going to drive away one of the most popular developers on multiple phones they could have the decency to tell us why.


 no they don't. If they give a reason why. Then all hell will break loose. This way we can just guess why and it keeps the peace.

In the end it deals with liquid and the mods of the board. So no need for us to know the details as it don't pertain to us.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> ....mod should have just gave liquid a heads up to correct the issue....


That is exactly what was done.



> no they don't. If they give a reason why. Then all hell will break loose. This way we can just guess why and it keeps the peace.
> 
> In the end it deals with liquid and the mods of the board. So no need for us to know the details as it don't pertain to us.


That.

Thread Closed


----------

